# Unique problem



## Skye (May 18, 2018)

I have my Bolt connected to my Samsung SoundBar first and then from there up to my LG OLED. The SoundBar can only handle 2k, will not pass or process 4k. This is not a problem because I only use the built in apps on the LG for 4K.

The problem is whenever TIVO issues a software update the Bolt resets its output to 4K. This results in no picture on the LG and I have to undo my cables to bypass the soundbar so I can see the menus and set the output back to 1080i on the Bolt.

Is there a way to prevent the Bolt for resetting to 4K?

BTW I *cant* send the Bolt to the LG first and AVC back to the soundbar. LG OLEDs have a problem where all Dolby audio gets delayed if passes through the TV first. So audio must be picked off before it goes to the TV.

thx


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

I had a problem with LG OLED sound delay but dinked with the sound setting and it is now OK feeding my old sound system with the optical out of the LG OLED so my TiVo Bolt+ goes straight to the TV via HDMI. You might try my sound settings: Dolby Atmos on, Smart Sound Mode off, SMS standard(user),Sound Out Internal + Audio Out (optical), Volume Mode auto off, AV Sync Adj on Bypass on.
Good luck!


----------



## Skye (May 18, 2018)

XIBM said:


> I had a problem with LG OLED....


I will give these a try tonight and see what happens. Would prefer to use ARC, but the delay was always too annoying.


----------



## Skye (May 18, 2018)

Unfortunately when I do as you suggest the audio output coming from the optical port is 2 channel PCM only. That explains why it is in sync, because it’s no longer using Dolby, which takes me right back to my original problem, how to keep the TiVo from switching to 4K whenever they push a software update.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Skye said:


> The problem is whenever TIVO issues a software update the Bolt resets its output to 4K. This results in no picture on the LG and I have to undo my cables to bypass the soundbar so I can see the menus and set the output back to 1080i on the Bolt.


Instead of temporary recabling, have you tried this:










That only gets you to a usable video resolution, you still will have to then go set it how you want, but you won't be blind while doing it.



Skye said:


> Is there a way to prevent the Bolt for resetting to 4K?


Probably not. Finding the least painful restoration procedure is likely the best you're going to get.


----------



## Skye (May 18, 2018)

Well that is better than cable swapping. Thanks. 


I read about a device called an EDID emulator. Seems like it may do the trick but I need to research more before I spend $100


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

Skye said:


> Unfortunately when I do as you suggest the audio output coming from the optical port is 2 channel PCM only. That explains why it is in sync, because it's no longer using Dolby, which takes me right back to my original problem, how to keep the TiVo from switching to 4K whenever they push a software update.


You are right but I find on Charter/Spectrum Dolby Digital works on some channels if you turn off internal speakers and go only with optical out which changes other options:
Dolby Atmos off, Smart Sound Mode off, SMS standard(user),Sound Out Audio Out (optical HDMI ARC) digital sound on auto link off, Magic Standard, Volume Mode, AV Sync Adj on Bypass on.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

To the OP: Cross-posting the same thing in multiple forums is very rude. Please do not do this again.


----------



## Skye (May 18, 2018)

Problem solved by an EDID emulator. Now no matter what mode the TV says it wants the TIVO only sees 1080i.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Did you try sending the audio to the soundbar via TOSLINK and video to the LG via HDMI?

I'm curious as to what would happen if you did that.


----------



## Skye (May 18, 2018)

I did not because I am using the Optical out of the TV to feed the soundbar for the OTA tuner in the TV and for Netflix from the TV. Which I know will lead to the question, "well what about taking the TIVO audio from the TV via optical to the soundbar? " I tried that and it had the same audio delay as using ARC. The problem I have to work around is not letting the audio go thru the TV in any way from external Dolby sources or it gets very noticeably delayed. External PCM sources pass through the TV with no delay, but then you loose all of the surround and LFE channels.

So by using the EDID emulator the TIVO always thinks its looking at a 1080i device, so even if the A/V menu resets to AUTO it will not see the 4K handshake coming from the TV.


----------



## Skye (May 18, 2018)

Well the EDID emulator worked and did not work. In terms of holding resolution at 1080i it was perfect. Tivo only saw 1080 as the only accepted format. Unfortunately it messed with video levels. Blacks became grey and picture started to macro block.


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

I find on Charter/Spectrum Dolby Digital works on some channels if you turn off internal speakers and go only with optical out which changes other LG options:
Dolby Atmos off, Smart Sound Mode off, SMS standard(user),Sound Out Audio Out (optical HDMI ARC) digital sound on auto link off, Magic Standard, Volume Mode, AV Sync Adj on Bypass on.


----------



## Skye (May 18, 2018)

XIBM said:


> I find on Charter/Spectrum Dolby Digital works on some channels if you turn off internal speakers and go only with optical out which changes other LG options:
> Dolby Atmos off, Smart Sound Mode off, SMS standard(user),Sound Out Audio Out (optical HDMI ARC) digital sound on auto link off, Magic Standard, Volume Mode, AV Sync Adj on Bypass on.


As I replied before, your solution turns off Dolby Digital, which is the whole reason I feed my sound bar first. The LG messes up sync on Dolby Digital if audio passes through it. Your method is really just a very roundabout way of achieving PCM only, which I could do in the Menu settings anyway.

The goal is Dolby to the soundbar, and the Tivo stays locked in 1080i mode so that the LG can handle the upscale and because the soundbar cant pass 4K.


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

My av system indicates DD under listed options...


----------

